# كيفية تصنيع مساحيق الغسيل العادية والأوتوماتيك بأقل الامكانيات



## م/المهدى بكر (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ........أخوانى الأعزاء
سوف أقوم اليوم بفضل الله ونعمته سبحانه وتعالى بشرح كيفية تصنيع مساحيق التنظيف العادية والأوتوماتيك بطريقة مبسطة ومختصرة وأذا وجد أى أستفسار عن أى شىء فسوف أرد عليه أن شاء الله تعالى.................
فأدعوا الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه العظيم وأن يكون سببآ لتقدم أخوانى المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الأرض فى أعمالهم والسعة فى أرزاقهم أن شاء الله تعالى.......آميييييييييييين
1_خصائص مساحيق التنظيف:
أن أول خطوة فى تركيب مسحوق التنظيف هو تحديد الخصائص اللازمة فى المركب النهائى و هى...............
1_ألا تزيد نسبة القلوية الph عن 9 ولكن هذة النسبة قد تصل فى بعض المساحيق الى 11 .........
وهذة القلوية مهمة جدآ فى عملية التنظيف واستحلاب الزيوت والدهون العالقة فى الملابس ولكن الزيادة فى نسبة القلوية قد تؤثر على ألوان الملابس
2_أن يكون المسحوق فعال فى التنظيف وأزالة الاقذار والأتربة والبقع المختلفة من على الملابس
3_أن يكون المسحوق عالى الرغوة وذلك فى مساحيق التنظيف اليدوية
4_أن لا يسبب أى ضررآ على أيدى المستهلكين وذلك فى مساحيق التنظيف اليدوية
5_أن يكون له القدرة على البلل والتغلغل فى النسيج
6_أن يكون سهل الشطف وعدم ترك أى آثار ضارة بعد الشطف
7_أن يكون المسحوق متجانس الحبيبات لا يوجد به أى تكتل نتيجة لعدم التجفيف الجيد او عدم النخل الجيد
2_المواد الخام الضرورية لعمل مساحيق التنظيف:
يوجد الكثير من المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة مساحيق التنظيف سوف اذكر منها المتاح هى............................................................
1_الصودا الكاوية : وهى لا تستعمل عادة فى مساحيق الغسيل اليدوى ولكنها تستعمل بشكل واسع فى المساحيق المخصصة للغسالات الاوتوماتيك حيث يرغب بالقلوية العالية
2_الصودا آش "كربونات الصوديوم" وتعرف بأسم الزهرة البيضة
3_بيكربونات الصوديوم وهى ألطف القلويات القاعدية
4_أحادى فوسفات الصوديوم
5_ثنائى فوسفات الصوديوم
6_ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم: ويعتبر من أكثر المواد الفوسفاتية المستخدمة بشكل واسع فىمساحيق الغسيل حيث أنه يملك خصائص تنظيف جيدة لتصبين الدهون والزيوت وتتراوح الph له ما بين 8.5 الى 9 ويعتبر من المواد المنظمة للحفاظ على درجة ال ph المرغوبة
7_صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات: ويعمل على منع الترسيب وتعليق المواد الصلبة وعدم عودتها الى الملابس مرة آخرى ويعتبر أيضا مادة معززة للرغوة حيث أنه يعمل على أزالة قساوة الماء
8 _سليكات الصوديوم السائلة 
9_صوديوم ميتا سليكات : وتعتبر من أهم أنواع السليكات وأكثرها أستخداما فى صنع مساحيق الغسيل
10_بربورات الصوديوم : ويطلق عليها "اكسجين بودرة" وتعمل هذة المادة على زيادة كفاءة التنظيف لاحتوائها على ذرات الأكسجين النشطة
11_المواد المنظفة و التى تعطى الرغوة لمساحيق الغسيل:
وتشمل على السلفونيك أسيد_ التكسابون _السيمسول "np9"
12_الحبيبات الملونة او العيدان الملونة "احمر_ازرق _أصفر _أخضر _برتقالى وغيرها من الألوان الاخرى
13_المواد المالئة :وهذه المواد قد تؤدى او لا تؤدى اى فعالية فى عملية التنظيف ولكنها تعمل على زيادة حجم المنتج مع خفض سعره و يوجد منها الكثير اهمهم كبريتات الماغنسيوم وكبريتات الصوديوم ويفضل الأخيرة لأنها تعمل على تعزيز الرغوة 
والمواد المالئة لها كميات محدودة فى التركيبة يجب عدم تجاوزها وذلك للحفاظ على جودة وكفاءة المسحوق
14_كربوكسى ميثيل سيليلوز : ويعمل على منع التكتل فى المسحوق 
15_هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم "كلور سائل مركز"
16_مواد النصوع الضوئى:وهى مثل بلانك فور وهذة المادة تعمل على أكساب الملابس ألوان زاهية
17_الأنزيمات: وهى مثل أنزيم الليبيز وهو يقوم بالمساعدة فى عملية التنظيف ويعمل على تحلل المواد الدهنية ويوجد أنواع كثيرة من الانزيمات المستخدمة فى مساحيق الغسيل
3_كيفية التصنيع والخلط بأقل الأمكانيات:
الأن سوف أتكلم عن كيفية تصنيع المسحوق وذلك لأعطاء بعض أخوانى فكرة مبسطة وسريعةعن كيفية العمل 
:81::81::81:طريقة تصنيع 100 كيلو مسحوق عادى:81::81::81:
1_سلفونيك أسيد......................... 10 كيلو 
2_سليكات صوديوم سائلة..........................حوالى 10 كيلو لمعادلة السلفونيك
3_كربونات صوديوم..........................15 كيلو
4_كبريتات صوديوم........................40 كيلو
5_ثلاثى فوسفات صوديوم....................15 كيلو
6_صوديوم ميتا سليكات...................... 5كيلو
7_بربورات صوديوم........................... 2 كيلو
8_بلانك فور .................................... 150 جرام
9_ كلور سائل مركز............................. 1.5 كيلو
10_حبيبات ملونة "أزرق -احمر_أخضر"....................... 2كيلو
11_العطر واللون
طريقة الخلط :68: 
1_يذاب حامض السلفونيك فى 10 لتر ماء فقط 
2_يتم معادلته بواسطة سليكات الصوديوم والوصول الى درجة الph عند 7
3_يضاف الى العجنة 1.5 كيلو الكلور المركز مع التقليب الجيد
4_يضاف الى العجينة السابقة 10 كيلو من كبريتات الصوديوم مع التقليب حتى تمام التجانس
5_تنقل هذة العجينة الى مكان مشمس حتى تجف سريعا فى حالة عدم وجود مجففات صناعية
6_بعد تجفيف هذة العجينة يتم نخلها بواسطة غربال ذو فتحات ضيقة عدة مرات للحصول على حبيبات متجانسة
7_ أضافة بقية المواد الأخرى مع أعادة عملية التقليب والنخل لضمان الحصول على منتج متجانس
8_لتحويل هذا المسحوق الى مسحوق أتوماتيك يتم أضافة 250 جرام مانع رغوة بودرة
أخوانى فى الله موضوع تصنيع مساحيق الغسيل هو موضوع كبير جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ ....وكل ما ذكرته لكم لا يتعدى 1% 
فى هذا المجال الواسع جدااااااااااااااااااااا
يعنى مثلا فيه حوالى أكثر من 100 تركيبة مختلفة لمساحيق الغسيل العادى والأوتوماتيك...............
وما أقصده هنا هو طرح هذا الموضوع الهام كفكرة مبسطة
وسوف أتكلم عنه بالتفصيل الشديد أن شاء الله تعالى عن طريق المشاركات والأسئلة التى سوف أرد عليها أن شاء الله تعالى
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
""زكاة العلم أخراجه"زكاة العلم أخراجه


----------



## الجعفرى (13 يونيو 2009)

اخيرا شرفت باول رد عليك استاذى واخى المهدى المحترم
:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:​


----------



## الامازيغي (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخ المهدي الله يجزيك الخير مادا عن hand cleaning paste
ان تصدقني القول انا في امس الحاجة اليها و الله ان بستنى ردك كل يوم بشغف


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (13 يونيو 2009)

المهندس مهدي البكر جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمهم ووفقك الله في الدنيا والآخرة الأخ العزيز ياريت تفاصيل أكثر عن هذا الموضوع فيما يخص طريقة تجفيف العجينة وطريقة طحنها وتحويلها الى باودر وضمن أبسط الأمكانيات التي تعرفها وياريت بالتفصيل من حيث فورملات أخرى وكم الفترة الزمنية اللازمة لجفاف العجنة ولماذا لا نضع المواد كلها سوية ثم نعمل على تجفيف العجنة كاملا ومشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## الامازيغي (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ مهدي اود ان اعرف رايك في تركيبات كتاب
Cosmetic and Toiletry Formulations - By: Flick, E.W


----------



## الجعفرى (14 يونيو 2009)

لى سؤال اعذرنى

ما دور الحبيبات الملونة بالضبط 

اهى للشكل ام لها دور فى الفاعلية؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (14 يونيو 2009)

اخى الفاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على تلبية طلبى المتواضع والذى اامل ان يرزقك به الفردوس الاعلى 
لى بعض الاسئلة 1- هل المادة الفعالة فى الاتوماتيك غير الاعادى مثل مادة الكيل اريل بولي جليكول ايتر بدلا من حمض السلفونيك 2- ماهى الطريقة المثلى فى الخلط والتجفيف 
3- كيف يمكنى ان ابدأ فى التصنيع 
واخيرا اود ان تقبلنى لك صديقا وان نتبادل الزيارات لانى احبك فى الله . انا اتصل على الرقم الذى تكلمت معى منه فهل هو رقمك ام لا . لا تحرمنى من شرف الصداقه الوفيه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوك احمد


----------



## HASSAN/DABOUR (14 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

الحمدلله على نعمه الاسلام 
جميل ما كتبت يا أخي عن مواد التنظيف وجزاك الله كل خير 
هل يوجد اسماء غير علميه \\\\ يعني اسماء تجاريه علشان نجرب


----------



## سعيد كروم (14 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الغالي المهندس المهدي ادام الله عليك نعمته وذادك من فضله وعلمه ونفع بك العباد الف شكر علي الموضوع الجميل والذي يهم كل فرد منا سواء للتجاره اوللاستخدام الشخصي فكلنا نعاني من اسعار المنظفات ولي سوأل هل التقليب يكون في اتجاه واحد وما دور الحبيبات الملونه وهل الفرق بين مسحوق الغسيل العادي والاوتوماتك في مانع الرغوه فقط مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## اسامة طو (15 يونيو 2009)

اخي المهدي الله يجزيك الخير والف شكر


----------



## أبو معمر (15 يونيو 2009)

هل سليكات الصوديوم تعادل حمض السلفونيك, و أذا كان ذلك صحيحا كم يبلغ تركيزها و ما هي قيمة نقاوة السلفونيك و الAcid Value?


----------



## احمد44 (21 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووور كل من ساهم في الموضوع ولكن الجميع لم يحسب التكلفة فهي مرتفعة بعض الشيء


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الفاضل والكريم المهندس /المهدى بكر
لك منى كل تقدير واحترام 
وذادك الله بسطة وسعة فى العلم والرزق 
الهم امييييييييييييين
شكرا
اخوك م/محسن مختار


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (26 يونيو 2009)

اللاخ م/المهدى بكر
لماذا لم نستخدم ال صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات
على الرغم من انك ذكرته فى المكونات


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (30 يونيو 2009)

المهندس المحترم المهدى بكر 
مطلوب منى شغل كلوركس الوان وانا بصراحه مااعرفش عنه اى حاجه 
اتمنى بشرح من حضرتك اعرف اعمله زى ماربنا سببك ليا وعملت حاجات كتير متاكد انها اصعب منه 
 منتظر حضرتك يابشمهندس ان شاء الله اول ماتدخل على الشبكه لو حتى بشكل سريع من افكار حضرتك 
دعواتى لك ليست مكتوبه هنا ولكنها ذات احساس داخلى وقيمه افادتنى فالحياه ويعلم الله ذلك اتمنى من 
الله ان يتقبلها منى لك


----------



## بسارية (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أرجو منك أخى العزيز تركيبة الديتول عاجل جدا جدا


----------



## عادل فتحى بدوى (13 يوليو 2009)

السلم عليكم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع اتمنى محادثتك وافادى بمعلومات اكثر عن طريقة التصنيع والتجفيف وكيف يكون الباودر ناعم وخفيف ارجو الرد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل فتحى بدوى (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ارجو افادى باماكن بيع هذه المكونات وافادى باسعارها


----------



## رحمه4 (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بس يارت توضح نقطة التجفيف والبشر واحدى الطرق السهله


----------



## ضحى الإسلام (16 يوليو 2009)

أذكر إخوتى أن هناك معادلة بسيطة في كمياء الحسنات عادة + نيه = عبادة ومن ثم من يعمل بنية على سبيل المثال تحقيق اكفاء ذاتى للمسلمين حتي لا يشتروا منتج خارجي وهكذا فأنت تصبح في طاعة طيلة وقتك


----------



## مريمية (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ياريت فعلا زي ما قالوا الإخوان طريقة مبسطة للتصنيع والتجفيف


----------



## n.s (3 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم,جزاك الله كل خير 
لكن لو ممكن تزودنا بالأسماء التجارية لهذه المواد الخام,وأسعارها
وهل يوجد بعض الإضافات التي تساعد على نعومة اليدين وعدم الضرر بها
وهل افضل ان تكون حبيبات المسحوق ناعمة أم خشنة coarse وماا الضرر الناتج عن صغر اوكبر حجم الحبيبات
نرجوا جميعاً الإفادة


----------



## muslimaa (4 أغسطس 2009)

أخى المهدى جزاكم الله خيراً موضوع فعال جداً كنت أود معرفة الفرقبين تكوين المساحيق العادية والأوتوماتيك ؟ ونسبة الصودا الكاوية فى الآخيرة


----------



## مني حكايات (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين
جزاكم الله خيرا
بارك الله فيكم ورعاكم


----------



## رحمه4 (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفتح الله علينا وعليك


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الكرام كل الخير 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير...............*​


----------



## ع ـبدالله (31 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجـــــــــــــــــزاك خير


----------



## عزيز العلى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

عندى مزراع فى مصر واريد ماده عازل لحمام السباحة لحفظ الماء وما اسم الشركة فى مصر التى تبيع هذه الموادومكانها


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل ... المهدى
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
جزاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء

هل الفرق بين المسحوق العادى والاوتوماتيك هو مانع الرغوة فقط ام مادا؟
وشكرا

اخوك فى اللة... محمود
خبير استشارى دهانات وتفتيش فنى


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل... عزيز العلى
كل عام وانتم بخير
لى بعض الاستفسارات 
*هل حمام السباحة على الخرسانة ام تم عملة بالسيراميك؟
*كم تقدر مساحة الحمام؟ مكان المزرعة؟
نحن يفضل اللة نعمل فى هدا المجال ولدبنا فريق للتنفيد

اخوك فى اللة
محمود هنداوى
خبير استشارى دهانات وتفتيش فنى


----------



## volcaniquo (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.رمضان سعيد مليء بالعبادة .أما بعد .تقبل كامل الشكر والامتنان على المواضيع القيمة وطريقة التفسير التي إن قلت فيها عظيمة فلا شك في دلك.معك أخوك يونس من المغرب أرجو أن تضيفني ضمن قائمة أصدقائك.​بالنسبة لخلطة مسحوق الغسيل و باقي الخلطات هل هي مجربة لأني انوي إن شاء الله أجربهم كلهم لدلك لازم أتأكد ياأخي.​ثانيا حبذا لو تتكرم وتشرح لنا كيفية تنشيف المسحوق وطريقة البشر(الطحن).​تالتا لو في تركيبة( للصابون الجلي) افدنا بها ​رابعا أخي العزيز لو في خلطات لمبيدات الحشرات الزاحفة و الطائرة.​خامسا لو في عندك أي خلطات أخرى لمنتجات أخرى افدنا جزآك الله خيرا.​سامحني لطول كلامي وكثرة طلباتي هدا لأني اعتبرك أخي وأريد الاستفادة من خبرتك الكبيرة لأني وسامحني لقول هدا أريد أن افتح مصنع صغير لصنع مواد التنظيف لأعيل عائلتي فلا تبخل علي بالوصفات المجربة وتقبل شكري واحترامي​


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

فينك يامهندس وحشتنا ارجوا انك تكون بخير مع تحياتي


----------



## FAREEDUJS (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## رناحميد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدآ : ونأمل التواصل في مجال المنظفات


----------



## fadiza17 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اللهم تقبل منا الطاعات واغفر لنا ذنوبنا انك الغفور الرحيم 
عيد فطر سعيد 
اخي العزيز المهدى بكر ارجو منك تكملة هذا الموضوع الشيق بالتفصيل ان امكن


----------



## fadiza17 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ندا عاجل للاخ المهدى بكر الرجاء عدم اطالة الغيبة علينا كثيرا وارجو منك محادثتي (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)
اود استشارتك بامور كثيرة 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك........
أعاده الله على الأمة الأسلامية وعلى الجميع باليمن والبركات...
:56::56::56:


----------



## yoyo2000 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr.doha (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخى الكريم 

منذ دخلت هذا المنتدى وانا لا اقرا لك موضوعا الا ووجدت فيه استفاده عظيمة 

بارك الله لك


----------



## السورى محمد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله 

زادك الله علما 

كنت اود طرح هذا الموضوع 

ولكن يبدو اه هذا مكانه المانسب


السلام عليكم اخوانى 

اقوم بدراسةتنفيذ مشروع انتاج المنظفات مثل الرابسو البودره والهاتريك 

والحمد لله توصلت لكيفية عمل العجينه ومكوناتها 

والمضرب الخاص بالعجن 

ولكن توقفت عند نقطه معينه 

وهى نقطه التجفيف 

المجففات الموجوده فى مصر 

ضخمة الحجم وتكلف الملايين 

لذلك اخوانى الكرام 

المطلوب 

مجفف ولكف يكون صغير الحجم 

يسع لنحو 500 كيلو جرام مثلا او اقل 

فالذى يستطيع المساعده وان يدلنى على شركات عندها هذا النوع من الجففات 

يكون قد ساعدنى مساعده كبيره

وشكرا لكم مقدما 

​


----------



## fadiza17 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

اين انت يا باش مهندس المهدي بكر الفاضل


----------



## Elakshar (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## د.عماد (12 أكتوبر 2009)

لا يكفى ان نقول لك شكرا ولكن نقول يجزيك اللة خير الجزاء فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*اللهم ما بى من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك .....فلك الحمد ولك الشكر*​


----------



## Hassanmhassan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

لك كل الشكر و جزاك الله خيرا أخي القاضل هل أنت تعمل في أحدي شركات صنع هذه المساحيق؟ كتر ألف خيرك

أخي العزيز المهدي هل جودة المساحيق افضل من السوائل و الجلي و لماذا؟ و تقبل تحياتي

هل من الممكن أن ترسل لنا يا أخي النهدي صور للالات المستخدمة في صناعة هذا النوع من المساحيق لكل مرحلة إنتاج و تقبل تحياتي

معلش استحملني أنا كثير الاسئلة هل مانع الترسيب لمنع ترسيب مكونات المسحوق أو لمنع الترسيب علي الملابس؟ و تقبل تحياتي

هل كثرة الرغوة في المساحيق العادية و الصابون السائل مفيدة أم هي عامل نفسي فقط ؟


----------



## عمار السراجي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر وعرفان*

بسم الله
الشكر الجزيل للاخ البكر مهدي
انا عندي مجموعة اسئلة ولكن اراك لا ترد على اخوانك لذا سوف احتفظ بها اذ ليس من العقل ان اكرر ما قاموا به وعلى العموم فما اعطيت كان فضلا واسعا ينبغي لي ان اشكرك عليه
وانا عنك اجيب اخوتي فالمجففات معامل على نوعين النوع الاول ذو الابراج والنوع الثاني يكون رخيص الثمن بغير ابراج يحتوي على هيترات كل ما يقوم به اختصار عملية التجفيف وعدم الحاجة الى الغربلة يقوم بتصنيع هذه المعامل شركة في العراق تدعى شركة زين الروافد وكان بودي المساعدة اكثر ولكن قوانين المنتدى لا تسمح بذلك
المهندس عمار السراجي


----------



## Chemist Nader (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مواضيع كلها مميزة سلمت يداك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## uth (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك خير 
وزااااااااادك علما


----------



## أحمدعبد الفتاح اسم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا ينعم عليك دائما بالخير


----------



## assouli (9 نوفمبر 2009)

إلى السيد مهدى بكر السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
أخي عندي مشكلة في تركيبة جربتها و أنجح فيها هذه التركيبة تتكون من : أسيد سيلفونيك % 16 و كربونات الصوديوم %7 و كيبريتات الألمين %3 و سيليكات صوديوم %4 و كبريتات الصوديوم %20 و نكمل ب الماء.
المشكل هو : عندما أنتهي و تبرد التركيبة كبريتات الصوديوم تتحجر و تصبح متبلورةً كالزجاج أفدني بتجربتك و الله يجازيك وشكرا.


----------



## mimfarahat (11 نوفمبر 2009)

استفسار هام جداً من السادة الزملاء بالأخص من لديهم خبرة بالسوق والشركات
من اين يمكن أن نشتري كيماويات المنظفات بأسعار رخيصة مثلاً الشركات المستوردة او المصنعة لهذه الكيماويات في جمهورية مصر العربية
اكون شاكر جداً للجميع


----------



## نادروابنه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو عند كتابة رد أو طريقة صناعة أى منتج أن تكون كاملة.


----------



## herb (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اين اجاباتك يا باشمهندس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## herb (13 نوفمبر 2009)

منتظرين ردك يا مهندس بكر


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على مجهودك العالي استاز مهدي وبدي منك شغلة
انا موجود بسوريا ونحنا عنا شي اسمو نصف مصنع ازا عندك فكرة عنو يا ريت تفيدني وتكتبلي خلطة مسحوق اوتومتيك ممتازة 
وانا الك من الشاكرين


----------



## salah_owis2007 (19 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## سعيد كروم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز مهندس مهدي طمني عليك طالت غيبتك مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## سعيد كروم (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي المهندس مهدي كل عام وانت بألف خير و اتمني ان تكون مع الحجاج الان ويكون ده سبب انقطاعك عن المنتدي مع تحياتي وشكرآ:84:


----------



## palnet2007 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## magidma (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السورى محمد قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> 
> زادك الله علما
> 
> ...


أخى الفاضل نظرا لضخامة تكلفة أبراج التجفيف فنحن نعمل بالفعل على تصميم يؤدى الغرض و لكن أحتراما لقانون المنتدى بعدم نشر وسائل الاتصال فلعلك تجد


----------



## زهير النابلسي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

_ كل عام والجميع بخير أنشاء الله _


_ عيد مبارك على الجميع
أبو العبد_


----------



## kmha (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مجهود طيب


----------



## سالم على محمد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## سالم على محمد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوانى فى الله محتاج اعرف شركات تصنيع عبوة بلاستيك لتعبئه الصابون السائل 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الكيمياء في دمي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يا اخونا المهدي وجعلك الله من دعاة الخيير والله يكثر من امثالك وان شالله نكون خلفاء لكم


----------



## محمد احمد الدلعوس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا بشاء مهندس وسؤالي هو كيفية صناعة السائل الخاص بالملابس


----------



## رحمه4 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ولهذا المنتدى الجميل


----------



## معمارى-81 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا ونرجو من اللة لك مزيد من التقوى والتقدم


----------



## سعيد كروم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

وحشتني مشاركاتك يا هندسه ربنا يطمنا عليك مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## أيمن العطري (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين ولنا عودة قريبة إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## sam_smile2 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*اريد طريقة تصنيع الصابون ويكون شفاف ورايق بالتفصيل والمكونات المطلوبة واسمائها التجارية لعمل 1 طن صابون وشكرا جزيلا*


----------



## alkemawy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز هناك سؤال مهم جدا و هو ما هى المواد الكيميائية اللتى تقوم بتجفيف المياة من المخلوط عوضا عن عملية التجفيف بحرارة الشمس لان تلك العملية لن تجدى نفعا فى الكميات الكبيرة نظرا لبطئ عملية التجفيف و الله اخى لقد تعبت كثيرا فى البحث و لكنى لم اجد نفعا ارجو الرد


----------



## alkemawy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز هناك سؤال مهم جدا و هو ما هى المواد الكيميائية اللتى تقوم بتجفيف المياة من المخلوط عوضا عن عملية التجفيف بحرارة الشمس لان تلك العملية لن تجدى نفعا فى الكميات الكبيرة نظرا لبطئ عملية التجفيف و الله اخى لقد تعبت كثيرا فى البحث و لكنى لم اجد نفعا ارجو الرد
و هذا هو بريدى الالكترونى ان اردت المحادثة علية و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكيمائي الصغير (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينورعليك يا حج مهدي بس .......................1% ما ينفعش معانا لو تسمح تنشر ال 99% الباقي واوعي تخنصر ..لاحسن ابلغ عنك الاداره................
بارك الله فيك وفي المنتدي المحترم ده و جزاكم عنا خير


----------



## SS14 (5 يناير 2010)

:14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## أبوالجليلة (22 يناير 2010)

إخواني أنا أفكر في إنشاء مصنع لصناعة مساحيق الغسيل العادية والأوتوماتيك في ليبيا وأريد من لديه فكرة حول الخطوات الأولي التي يجب علي اتباعها مثل 
من أين أشتري الماكينات والمصنع
من أين نشتري المواد الخام
الجدوي الأقتصادية

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## magecsab (12 فبراير 2010)

*magecsab*

شكرا على تلك المعلومات القيمة:28:


----------



## احمد هلطم (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا جزا الله خيرا المهندس المهدى بكر على مايقدمة من معلومات قيمة 

انا مهندس كيميائى اعمل فى مجال المنظفات 
وأحب ان اقرأ ما يكتبة المهندس المهدى 
ولكن 
هذه التركيبة بالاخص 
اقول ان ما كتبة المهندس المهدى هذا لا شئ بالنسبة لتركيب مساحيق التنظيف
وأعلم ان المهندس المهدى يعلم ذالك 
لذا أعيب علية ان يكتب تركيبة كاتلك التركيبة الخالية من المكونات 
وهو الذى عود القارئين له على المصداقية فى المواضيع التى يكتبها 
لذالك حبا منى للمهندس المهدى 
اقول له التزم المصداقية فيما تكتبة 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## حسين مرجان (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا"لك يا أخى وجزاك اللة خير أريد ان اعرف متى يضاف العطر والون ومن اين أحصل على المعدات الصناعية وماهى الأسماء التجارية لها:75:


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (14 فبراير 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا جزا الله خيرا المهندس المهدى بكر على مايقدمة من معلومات قيمة
> 
> انا مهندس كيميائى اعمل فى مجال المنظفات
> ...


والله هذة التركيبة افادتنى فى ان ابتكر واطور فى التركيبة وننتظر المعلومات المفيدة من حضرتك؟؟


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (14 فبراير 2010)

للحقيقة انا استفدت كتير من التركيبة وكانت الاساس للتركيبة التي وصلت لها 
والفضل لله ثم للمهندس مهدي بكر
وجزا الله كل من يحاول ان يساعد اخوانه في الله المهندس المهدي بكر او الستاذ احمد هلطم
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عبدالله رحيم (15 فبراير 2010)

لك كل شكري والله يباركك


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الى كل اخوانى الاعزاء
الى كل من يرمى الناس بما ما ليس فيهم الى كل من يتهم الافاضل بعدم المصدقيه الى كل من يتهم الشرفاء النبلاء....
اخوانى واحبائى فى الله فى اخر الردود على الاخ الكريم الذى نسال الله ان يزيد فى عمره وعلمه وان يجعل كل ما يقول ويعمل وينشر من علم له عند الله كعلم ينتفع به الى يوم القيامه جاء رد يتهم الاخ بعدم المصدقيه والتحريف ....! فهل من قال ذلك جاء بما هو ينفع او يفيد او صحح خطاء وقع فيه الاخ ام هو رمى للناس بالباطل...........1
ولنسال انفسنا سؤال هل هذا الاخ الفاضل ملزم او مكلف بوضع هذه التفاصيل عن شغل من الفترض ان تكون السريه هى عنوان له بل ان فى هذا المجال من يبيع الفكره المبسط التى تعود بالربح ولكن كما قلنا هو اخ جواد فلا ينبغى لاحد كانا من كان ان يرميه بالباطل او عدم المصدقيه بل هو يلمس الواقع العملى جيدا ويعلم ان تكلفه ما تفكرفيه انت يا من ترميه بعدم المصدقيه قد تكون تعجيز لبعض الاخوه لهذا لمح الى ان ذلك شىء بسيط عن هذه الصناعه العملاقه
واخير اشكر الاخ الخلوق على ما قدم واسال الله العلى القدير ان يزيده علما ويبارك له ويكثر من امثاله
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (16 فبراير 2010)

dr_ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الى كل اخوانى الاعزاء
> الى كل من يرمى الناس بما ما ليس فيهم الى كل من يتهم الافاضل بعدم المصدقيه الى كل من يتهم الشرفاء النبلاء....
> اخوانى واحبائى فى الله فى اخر الردود على الاخ الكريم الذى نسال الله ان يزيد فى عمره وعلمه وان يجعل كل ما يقول ويعمل وينشر من علم له عند الله كعلم ينتفع به الى يوم القيامه جاء رد يتهم الاخ بعدم المصدقيه والتحريف ....! فهل من قال ذلك جاء بما هو ينفع او يفيد او صحح خطاء وقع فيه الاخ ام هو رمى للناس بالباطل...........1
> ...


 
احسنت الرد


----------



## احمد هلطم (17 فبراير 2010)

جزا الله الاخوة كل خير على ما يقدموة 
احب ان اوضح ان ما قلتة ليس فية اى رمى او اتهام لاحد 
لمذا تؤولون الكلام خطأ 
هل قرأت ما كتبتة جيدا 
ام انك لابد ان ترد وخلاص
والاخ التانى (احسنت الرد ) على اية انت قرأت اللى انا كتبته ولا انت لازم تكتب اى حاجة وخلاص


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (17 فبراير 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> جزا الله الاخوة كل خير على ما يقدموة
> احب ان اوضح ان ما قلتة ليس فية اى رمى او اتهام لاحد
> لمذا تؤولون الكلام خطأ
> هل قرأت ما كتبتة جيدا
> ...


 اقول لحضرتك لية انا قلتلة احسنت الرد
لان كل مشاركات حضرتك المعلومات الى فيها مكررة فى المنتدى ومش جديدة وحضرتك عملت منها مواضيع وابواب 
على سبيل المثال حضرتك قلت ان المواد المستخدمة فى المنظفات بعضها مسرطن وخطر ووووو
وان هناك بدائل ولاكن الى اليوم حضرتك ماقلتش البدائل
مثال تانى
حضرتك قعدت تتهم الناس انها بتحط نسب غلط فى صناعة الصابون السائل عشان كدة الصابون بيجير وبيكلكع ومع ذلك حضرتك ماقلتش اية هيا النسب الصح مع انك قلد انك هتعم موضوع للمنظفات
مثال اخر حضرتك دخلت ونفرض حسن النية وقلت للاستاذ مهدى فيما معناة ان دية وصفة بدائية
دة معناة ان حضرتك خبير فى هذا المجال(طب فين خبرتك وعلمك اية الى عندك عايز تفيد بية الناس)
ولاكنك ابيت ان تخبرنا بما تعرف دة على فرض انك تعرف
فى النهاية اذا كنت صاحب علم ودخلت المنتدى عشان تفيد الناس فضع علمك ومشاركاتك التى بها ما يفيد 
وان كان لديك علم ولم ترغب فى ان تفيد بة غيرك فبرجاء عدم التعليق على مشاركات من ابتغو المساعدة فقط بدون اى استعراض للمهارات والخبرات
(لتقل خيرا لتصمت)


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (17 فبراير 2010)

الاستاذ مهدى بكر/ لدى استفسار
كيف يمكن خفض كثافة المسحوق ليكون خفيف الوزن دون الاضرار بفلعليتة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed abodabash (21 فبراير 2010)

*مواضيع رائعة استفدت منها كثيرا ,عندى سؤال ,لقد تمكنت من تصنيع مسحوق الغسيل بطريقة يدوية و لكن المشكلة أن المنتج يكون على هيئة بودرة كالدقيق و ليس على هيئة حبيبات ,,,,,,,,, كيف أجعله حيبيات و شكرا*​


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (21 فبراير 2010)

mohamed abodabash قال:


> *مواضيع رائعة استفدت منها كثيرا ,عندى سؤال ,لقد تمكنت من تصنيع مسحوق الغسيل بطريقة يدوية و لكن المشكلة أن المنتج يكون على هيئة بودرة كالدقيق و ليس على هيئة حبيبات ,,,,,,,,, كيف أجعله حيبيات و شكرا*​


 
الحبيبات تكون ناتجة من تجفيف المسحوق بواسطة ابراج تجفيف فى المصانع فقط عن طريق رش الخليط الناتج ويقابلة هواء ساخن من اسفل برج التجفيف فيتم التحبيب والمسامية


----------



## لؤلؤة الفيوم (3 مارس 2010)

*تصنيع المساحيق*

جزاك الله خير أريد معرفة وعنوان شراء هذه الخامات لتصنيع المسحوق الذى أشرت عنه من قبل فى مصر


----------



## لؤلؤة الفيوم (3 مارس 2010)

*نصيحة*

أكيد أخى هى شكل وليس لها دور فعال فى عملية النظافة


----------



## المجد الفلسطيني (5 مارس 2010)

mp6 بديل لحامض السلفونيك ويعمل على منع الرغوه


----------



## fantom2006 (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الله يجزيك خير ما جزى نبيا عن امته ورسولا عن دعوته
ومزيد من التوفيق لى ولك وللمسلمين جميعا 
ومزيد من التقدم والرقى ان شاء الله
ونحن فى انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك الهامة والشيقة


----------



## مهندسه كويتيه (5 مارس 2010)

الله يجزي خير كل من قدم او رد في هالموضوع ...
وعندي طلب صغير(كبييير)....
معلومات عن الجدوى الاقتصاديه اعمل مصنع صغير للصابون في الكويت.
المواد الاوليه والاجهزه والآلات اللي احتاجها ....
ياليت تساعدوني بالمعلومات اللي طلبتها...
وجزاكم الله خير...


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (3 مايو 2010)

الحمد لله على السلام استازنا الكبير مهدي بكر
وافادنا الله من علمك وجزاك عنا كل خير الى يوم الدين


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مايو 2010)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم​
> _من أراد الله به خيرا رزقه خليلا صالحا .إن نسي ذكره وان ذكر أعانه
> _ما أعطي عبد بعد الاسلام خيرا من اخ صالح
> _ما التقى مؤمنان قط الا أفاد الله أحدهما من صاحبه
> ...


جزاك الله خبرا كثيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الكرام يوجد توضيح بسيط np9 هى مادة غير ايونيه ذات نشاط سطحى ( surfactant) وهى من مجموعة nonyl phenols وقد تم تحريم استخدامها دوليا لتاثيرها الضار على البيئه وقد تستخدم حتى الان فى بعض البلدان التى لاتهتم بهذا التاثير كحال بلداننا
بالنسبة للحوار السابق اعتقد ان كل العلوم تحتاج الى المناقشة بعيدا عن التعصب للرأى فصواب اليوم خطأ الغد والعكس صحيح فنحن هنا نحتاج الى كل الاراء بدون اللجوء الى الاساليب غير العلمية او الخالية من اللياقه وانا من موجب احترامى لجميع الاشخاص المشتركه فى الحوار اتمنى واعذرونى لو اسأت التقدير ان نسمح لاصحاب الاراء المختلفة ان يتناقشو معا بعيد عن تاثيرنا عليهم الا ان يتدخل احد الاخوة للتهدئه بسلاسه حتى لا يتسبب التدخل للمجامله فى نوع من سوء الفهم عند احد الاطراف ولا يكون المقصود هذا على الاطلاق من الطرف الاخر فنحن جميعا اخوة هنا يا سادة وسنظل نتعلم حتى اخر العمر
وقد قال الامام الشافعى رحمه الله كلاما يكتب بماء من ذهب(على ما اتذكر ) رأىى خطأ ويحتمل الصواب ورأى غيرى صواب ويحتمل الخطأ فارجو معذرة واحدة من السبعين التى اوصى بها الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ومعذرة اخرى لى للاطالة ويفضل يا اسيادنا 68 لوقت الحاجه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مايو 2010)

انا اسف نسيت اقول انى عندى خبرة والحمدلله فىهذا المجال واسمحو لى انى راجعت التركيبه وهى جيده جدا ومن يريد تغير نسبة خامة معينة او استبدالها باخرى فى حال عدم توفرها ممكن جدا واى واحد يقدر يعمل من خلالها تركيبه خاصة به فى حدود المسموح للمواصفه وتبعا للتكلفه وتواجد الخامات من عدمها ونشكر الاخ الكبير على اسهاماته ونتمنى من الاخ الفاضل الغيولر على العلم تعاونه مع الجميع لنصل الى ما نتطلع اليه 
قبل اى شىء يا اخوان احنا لازم نعترف اننا وبالرغم من كل شىء صناعتنا ما زالت تحبو اكثر صناعتنا عباره عن مجرد خلط لخامات يتم استيرادها وكمثال البويات واللدائن و مستحضرات التجميل والمواد اللاصقه وهذا غير معقول لأمه بها هؤلاء العلماء نتمنى ان يوجد 1000 سابك فى بلادنا اللهم امين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ عبدالقادر


----------



## aboodaif (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الشرح ، لكن أحد أصدقائي وصف طريقة أبسط لتصنيع مسحوق الغسيل ، تعتمد على السلفونيك والصودا آش ومانع الرغوة واللون والعطر فقط ، فهل يكفي هذا ؟
شكرا لمتابعتكم .


----------



## يحى الوافى (22 مايو 2010)

اخى العزيز بارك اللة للك فى علمك ونفعك ونفع الناس:83:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جميع المنظفات الانيونيه تعتمد على وجود طرفين احدهما متاين ومحب للماء والاخر كاره للماء فيلتصق الطرف المحب للماء بالوسط المائى ويتصل الطرف الاخر بالبقعه وبذلك يتم سحبها الى الماء وبذلك مجرد املاح السلفونيك تفعل ذلك ولكن الاضافات الاخرى مهمة لزيادة جودة المنظف فمثلا البيربورات تطلق الاكسجين الذى بدوره يبيض المنسوجات ( او الكلور فى حالة الابيض) السليكات والمتخنات تعمل على عدم ترسيب البقع مرة اخرى على القماش وهكذا فاننا يمكن ان نكتفى بالسلفونيك والصودا الاش ولكن لن نحصل على نظافة جيده


----------



## خاتون (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بكم وبعلمكم الواسع:75:


----------



## bilya (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهدي


بس انا مش فاهمه حااااجه خااااااااااااااالص

ممكن مكونات سهله وبسيطه للفرد العادي


يعني اقدر اعملها في بيتي واقدر ادور عليها بره في المحلات

يعني عايزه اسماء سهله الناس تفهمها وانا كمان افهمها

عشان انا اصلا مش مهندسه بس بتلزق في الهندسه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2010)

أغلق الموضوع لعدم متابعة صاحب الموضوع لموضوعه لكي لاتتشتت الأسئلة ولايجاوب عنها وسوف يفتح الموضوع عند رجوع صاحبه وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2010)

تم فتح الموضوع وكل الهلا فيك من جديد أخي العزيز م/المهدى بكر


----------



## elgendawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومات قيمة جدا جدا
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الفاضل*


----------



## سامى جويدة (28 أغسطس 2010)

اخى المهندس/المهدى هداك الله الى الخير وجعلك على اسمك كنت كيبت لك سابقا عن خلطه نعملها فى المحل عندنا وهى عباره عن سلفونك يتعادل بلسلكات ويضاف عليها كلور خام وزهرة بيضاء فيكون لونها ابيض 0000 وتباع على انها عجينه سائل للغساله العاديه وتكون التعادل ph7 وكان سوالى هل هذه الخلطه مدره بلغسيل اوبمن يستخدمه ارجو منكم الرد سريعااااااااااا وجزاكم الله خيرا وهداكم الى الخير اخوكم سامى


----------



## غنيم جروب (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك ونفع الله بيك الاسلام والمسلمين وجعلك من المقربين 
امين


----------



## غنيم جروب (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله غير 
ووفقك الى ما تيحب ويرضى


----------



## elkemia (14 سبتمبر 2010)

to up


----------



## mazen222 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرى لصاحب الموضوع بموضوعاته المتميزه ورغبته فى نشر العلم 
ولكنى اتمنى من سيادتكم التفاعل مع اراء الاخرين لنستفيد من ارائك المميزه
طبعا لا ننكر عليك الحق فى انك ممكن ان تنكون منشغل ببعض الاشياء الاخرى فالحياه مشاغل
ولو تكرمت سيادتك ووعدت بالرد فانا قادر على ان اجمع كل استفسارات الاخوه وتنسيقها وترتيبها ووضعها فى مشاركه واحده تسهيلا عليكم فى الرد لنستفاد جميعا من اجابتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## waleeeed (21 سبتمبر 2010)

هو فعلا موضوع مهم جدا وان شاء الله انا عندي تركيبه اخري هرسلها في المرة القادمه 
الله يكرمك ويجزيك خيرا


----------



## ميثم ابو زيد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

تعيش وتسسلم
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## عمراياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك حضرة الاخ الكريم على هذا الشرح الموجز

واحتاج من حضرتك معرفة نسب المواد الداخله في تصنيع تايد الوزير


----------



## dogana (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اسأل العليم القدير مبدع الاكوان ومعلم سيد البشر محمد _صلى الله عليه وسلم _ ان يزقكك العلم النفع وان ينفعك بما علمك وان يجعل نفعك للمسلمين فى ميزان حسناتك وان يكون سبب فى دخولك اعلى الجنان برفقة النبى العدنان وابوبكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى والصحابة اجمعين (اللهم امين)


----------



## elkemia (16 أكتوبر 2010)

gazak alla kol khir ya handasa


----------



## alaziez.alhakiem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم
و زادكم الله علماً نافعاً​


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السادة الزملاء الأفاضل
سلام الله عليكم و رحمته و بركاته...
أود أولاً أن أتقدم بخالص الشكر و التقدير و الإمتنان إلى السيد الكريم المهندس / المهدي...
و إلى كل الأخوة و الزملاء المشاركين....

و يطيب لي إذا سمحتم أن أعرض على حضراتكم نقاط إجتهادية مني أملاً في ان تلقى إستحساناً لديكم...
هذه النقاط إكتسبتها حينما دفعني طموحي في السابق لعمل مشروع صغير لتعبئة المنظفات و كانت لي محاولات لإنتاج المساحيق و تمت تجربة الكثير من التركيبات المختلفة سواء كانت مذكورة في الكتب المتخصصة و الوصفات التي تمت تجربتها و يتم تطبيقها و كانت لي ملاحظات عند إجراء التجارب التطبيقية عليها... فكنت أصبو للوصول بالمنتج إلى أقصى درجات الجودة مقارنة بمثيلاتها على المستوى الدولي من منتجات الشركات الكبرى العاملة في هذا المجال....
و علمت أن هناك عدة طرق للوصول لذلك و هي أن الشركات العاملة تكون بترخيص من شركات كبرى ترسل لها المنتج مجزء مرحلياً على هيئة مركبات نصف مصنعة و أخرى في طور الإعداد بالإضافة للمواد المالئة و يتم خلطها على مراحل و تعبئتها في شكل منتج نهائي....
و أن هذه المركبات لها أسماء تجارية مدونة على العبوات الخارجية بحيث يصعب عليك أحياناً أن تجد أحداها....
و عكفت لدراسة هذا الأمر التي أمتدت معي قرابة العامين و نصف العام أدرس و أحلل و أحاول الإجابة على أسئلة صادفتني لماذا هذه الخامة تحديداً و لماذا بهذا الشكل و الكيفية....
و وجدت أن الموضوع ليس بسيطاً كما يبدوا لنا أحياناً....
معذرة للإطالة و لكني أريد أن أوضح لنفسي و لكم بعض الأشياء و أتمنى النقاش و التفاعل معي فيها...

أولاً: وجدت أن المسائلة ليست مجرد منظف و حسب بل هي تقنية مستهدفة على الرغم من إرتفاع تكلفتها إلا أنها تحمل ضمن طياتها هدف إقتصادي أيضاً.. فلكل خامة داخلة في التركيب أكثر من وظيفة
لأنك تتعامل مع مغسلة ألية مغلقة وفق برنامج مغلق و تهدف لإزالة بقع و تنظيف إتساخات مختلفة كصدأ على الملابس و تبييض و تهدف لبريق (زهزهة).. إلخ... فهذا مطلب من متطلبات العملية التنظيفية للملابس علاوة على محاكاة ظروف مياه عسرة و غيره و حفاظ على معدة و حفاتظ على ملابس.. إلخ....

التركيبة بالمسميات التجارية:
مادة أيونية ـ مادة أنيونية ـ صابون ـ أنزيم ـ زيلوتيس .... إلخ.....

بيان التركيب:
*Part: I*​ 
*Tween 20 or 40 or 60 or 80 Nonionic 3%*​ 

+


Enzyme 1 : 2 %​

Part: II
Sulphonic + C.soda 5 : 15 %
Sodium Metasilicate: 32%
Soda Ash Light: 25.3 %
Sodium Hexa Metaphosphate: 9.7 %​ 
Part: III
Siquestrene 4:EDTA: 4%
Sodium dichloro Isothyano Uriate Dihydrate: 3%
Sodium Gluconate: 2%
Sodium Silicon AlominateZilotez):
(Sod. Silicate + Kaolin Light) 2%​ 
Part: VI
Soap: (Sodium Soap) N.M.T. 5 %​ 

Polycarboxelatse: (Metalic Soap) N.M.T. 5 %
= Mixture from:
[(1 part) (2 part Sodium Soap + 1 part Calcium Chloride)]
+
[(1 part) (1 part Sodium Soap + 1 part Mg Chloride)]​ 

الزهرة
0.2 %​(برسيل ـ إيريال ـ تايد)
هذه المسميات موضحة بالتركيب و كل له أكثر من وظيفة..
و يسعدني المناقشة فيها.....
أخوكم.. إبراهيم غانم​


----------



## ابراهيم عليوه 123 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير
وجعل الله هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا ريت يا استاذ غانم تشرحلنا عمل كل مادة من المواد التي ذكرتها وانا لك من الشاكرين


----------



## taygar222 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي مهدي الله يعطيك العافيه ويسلمك علي مجهودك العظيم ياريت تقولي في حالة التصنيع بنفس الطريقه والمقدير يكون فيها ربح تجاري ولا دي لاستعمال الشخصي افدك الله


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (15 ديسمبر 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا ريت يا استاذ غانم تشرحلنا عمل كل مادة من المواد التي ذكرتها وانا لك من الشاكرين


 
سيدي.. السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

المواد غير الأيونية تعرف بالرابط فلها القدرة على تداخل جزيئات الدهون و الزيوت مع الماء و تكون معها مستحلب يمتزج بالماء بسهولة...
و الإنزيم يعمل على تحلل المواد الدهنية و البروتين و السليولوز و... معروف عمل الإنزيمات أصلاً
علاوة على أن مزج الإنزيم بالمادة غير الأيونية يعطي للمركب وظيفة ثالثة و هي تثبيط و خفض الرغوة
فيظن البعض أن المسحوق الأوتوماتيك هو مسحوق عادي و يضاف له خافض للرغوة و هذا خاطىء...
أنهم في الشركات الكبرى يعتمدون في عناصر التركيب على ما يسمى بتكنولوجيا المركبات...
و هناك أبحاث و أبحاث تطوير.. منظومة متكاملة بالإضافة لأنهم يمكن للمادة الواحدة عمل أكثر من وظيفة و بفاعلية كبيرة لتقلص التكلفة و تزيد الفاعلية و الكفاءة...

هناك ضمن المكونات عناصر و مركبات السليكات.... بشكلها المباشر أو غير المباشر...
بالإضافة لتأثيرها القلوي فهي تولد نوع من قوى الإحتكاك لا سيما أن عملية الغسيل في ماكينة مغلقة و حسب برنامج زمني... فهي تقوم بعملية الكحت عوضاً عن التي يعملها الإنسان في الغسيل اليدوي..

السليكات (الرمال الناعمة) لا تذوب في الماء... و بالتالي هناك مواد في أخر زمن البرنامج من وظائفها سحب السليكات في صورة مركبات ذائبة في الماء حتى لا ترسب في ماكينة الغسيل و تعطب أجزاؤها...

المبيضات مثلاً بخلاف الصودا أش...
هناك مركب واحد فقط نتيجة تفاعله ينتج كل جزىء منه جزيئين جزيئات كلورين و أخرى أكسجين...
و هو في صورة ملح صوديومي بالإضافة لشق الحمض فيه و هو مزيل للصدأ و البقع أسمه
صوديوم داي كلورة أيزوسيانو يوريت.... (أدي يا سيدي مركب واحد عامل أربع وظايف لوحده)....

كمان عندك جلكونات الصوديوم.. مزيل بقع صعبة زي بقع الشيكولاتة و البن و.......
و في نفس الوقت بتساعد على عملية التحلل البيئي.....

الصابون.
بخلاف المركبات الأيوينة و غير الأيونية هناك صابون صوديومي و معروف عمل الصابون طبعاً

و ح تلاقي سيادتك كمان صابون معدني Metalic Soap و هو شحيح الذوبان في الماء فقدرته على تواجد المواد المنظفة بمرور الوقت يكون ذاب معظم المكونات المنظفة سريعة الذوبان في الماء و يعمل هو على التنظيف بفاعلية.. فلا تنسى أن برنامج الغسيل لا يقل في الماكينة عن ساعة و نصف الساعة تقريباً....

المركب به كل الإحتمالات و يعتمد على نظام الشحنات الكهربية سوا كان أنيوينة أو غير أنيوينة أو كاتيونية... بالإضافة لإحتمالات أنواع البقع و الإتساخات...

سيدي إن المسألة ليست مجرد تركيبة و مواد فحسب .. إنها فكرة و تكنولوجيا...

مثلاً حضرتك في طرق التحضير بتتم تجميع المركبات بطريقة الكبسلة الميكرونية و هي تكنولوجيا تصنيع... ليس مجرد خلط مواد فقط...

حضرتك بيجمعو المركبات المتجانسة في مجموعات و يدفعوا بها في مسدس رش من محلول درجة حراراته 65°م فيخرج رزاز إلى حلة كسوة يمر بها هواء بارد بدرجة 5°م فيكون الرزاز حبيبات دقيقة التي تراها ملونة بألوان مختلفة في المركبات... هذه الألوان عبارة عن كسوة (كبسولة) و هي من مادة صمغية / شمعية يذوب غشاؤها و تتمدد عن تعرضها للماء خلال فترة زمنية و غيرها بعد فترة أخرى و هكذا...
طريقة التصنيع اسمها: Micron Incapsulation و المستهدف أن يكون تحرر المواد الفعالة علة مدى زمني متتابع... _Subtend Release_
تقديري و امتناني


----------



## heach (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## يزيد المحمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## جمال المصرى1 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ولى عندك طلب اتمنى ان تلبيه أريد طريقة عمل تركيبة شعبية للغسالات العادية وأخرى للأتوماتيك تكون شبيه بالصابون الثقيل واكون شاكر لك*​


----------



## abdou1122 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*الف شكر اخواني *​


----------



## الدبور11 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جهد ممتاز اتمنى لكم التوفيق دائما الدبور11


----------



## إسماعيل كشك (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اسف على دخولي في الموضوع 
ممكن سؤال هل وصلت اخي لطريقة العمل وبدئت تنتج بالفعل؟


----------



## lamine cherouat (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم احوتي شعلة العلم و جعلها الله لكم نورا في الدنيا و الاحرة
اخوتي كيف اصنع مواد التنظيف التالية و ما هي المقادير جزاكم اله خيرا
منظف الاراضي و الاواني و معطر الامكن و الهواا


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاكوم الله كل الخير


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و 
جزاكم الجنة​


----------



## سمير7 (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## Wael Ibrahim70 (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى الفاضل....ارجوا منك الاجابة على سؤالي
ما هو عمل الحبيبات الملونة فى مسحوق الغسيل اليدوى و الغير يدوى؟
هل زيادة الكمية تؤثر على ازالة الالوان او تأثيرات سلبية اخرى؟


----------



## محمود الدقهلاوى (1 مارس 2011)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ........أخوانى الأعزاء
> سوف أقوم اليوم بفضل الله ونعمته سبحانه وتعالى بشرح كيفية تصنيع مساحيق التنظيف العادية والأوتوماتيك بطريقة مبسطة ومختصرة وأذا وجد أى أستفسار عن أى شىء فسوف أرد عليه أن شاء الله تعالى.................
> فأدعوا الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه العظيم وأن يكون سببآ لتقدم أخوانى المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الأرض فى أعمالهم والسعة فى أرزاقهم أن شاء الله تعالى.......آميييييييييييين
> 1_خصائص مساحيق التنظيف:
> ...









شكرا لك اخى الكريم على هذا الموضوع الفعال
:56:


----------



## محمود الدقهلاوى (1 مارس 2011)

اخوانى الكرا م اشكركم جميعا على المواضيع الفعالة والمهمة فى مجا ل المنظفات وارجو ان اضيف لكم شئ وهو
كل من اراد فكرة عمل خلاطات الصابون السائل والمعدات الازمة ممكن اساعدة فى فكرة عمل الخلاط ان اعملت الخلاطات دى بيدى وفكرتى وتصنيعى وكفائتها ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااذة جدا الخوكم الدقهلاوى


----------



## محمود الدقهلاوى (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى تقديم افكار وردود عن مواضيع المنظفات وانا اقدم المساعدة فنى عمل معدات الأنتاج للصابون السائل عن ماكينات الخلط والتقليب


----------



## sahmed40 (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## سمير7 (22 مارس 2011)

اريد المساعدة في تخفيف وزن المسحوق التنظيف مع المحافظة على الحجم


----------



## mmmalak (4 أبريل 2011)

[3_كيفية التصنيع والخلط بأقل الأمكانيات:
الأن سوف أتكلم عن كيفية تصنيع المسحوق وذلك لأعطاء بعض أخوانى فكرة مبسطة وسريعةعن كيفية العمل 
:81::81::81:طريقة تصنيع 100 كيلو مسحوق عادى:81::81::81:
1_سلفونيك أسيد......................... 10 كيلو 
2_سليكات صوديوم سائلة..........................حوالى 10 كيلو لمعادلة السلفونيك
3_كربونات صوديوم..........................15 كيلو
4_كبريتات صوديوم........................40 كيلو
5_ثلاثى فوسفات صوديوم....................15 كيلو
6_صوديوم ميتا سليكات...................... 5كيلو
7_بربورات صوديوم........................... 2 كيلو
8_بلانك فور .................................... 150 جرام
9_ كلور سائل مركز............................. 1.5 كيلو
10_حبيبات ملونة "أزرق -احمر_أخضر"....................... 2كيلو
11_العطر واللون


 السيد الفاضل 
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة و لكن انا من الامارات و كل شركات الكيماويات لا يعلمون الاسم الكيمائى باللغة العربية و انا لست كيميائيا و لكن اريد الحصول على اسماء هذه المواد باللغة الانجليزية و خاصا البلانك فور و الحبيبات المللونة و ان امكن ارسال الاسم العلمى لكل المواد بالانجليزية
وشكرا لك


----------



## omair700 (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله


----------



## البرداعى (24 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر 
----------------------------


----------



## نسيم2010 (1 مايو 2011)

صلوا على محمد :د
اريد كتب عن ذلك


----------



## نضال عبد العال (8 مايو 2011)

اخي و سيدي 
لقد دكرت في التركيبة اعلاة مادة كلور ابيض مركز
ولكن المنتج النهاءي سيكون خاص بالملابس البيضاء فقط . لانه سوف يسبب بامتزاج الوان الملابس الملونة .
ارجوا تصحيحي ادا كنت مخطئا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نضال عبد العال (8 مايو 2011)

اخي و سيدي المهدي 
بالنسبة لمادة كلور ابيض مركز المدكور اعلاه
ولكن المنتج النهاءي سيكون خاص بالملابس البيضاء فقط . لانه سوف يسبب بامتزاج الوان الملابس الملونة .
ارجوا تصحيحي ادا كنت مخطئا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نضال عبد العال (8 مايو 2011)

ولكن يا باشمهندس غانم
الاعمال بنتائجها , فادا كانت خلطة المندس المهدي دات نتيجه مرضية للزبون و طريقة تصنيعها بسيطة, فهو المطلوب
هل تشاركني الرئي ؟
وشكرا


----------



## احمدميدو21 (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
في البدايه جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا اخي مهدي علي الموضوع الرائع. . بس من فضلك انا عايز اجفف العجينه بطريقه سريعه غير الشمس ارجوك
افيدني وجزاك الله خير....


----------



## ابووليددش (30 أغسطس 2011)

هذة اول مشاركة لية تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
ورح اشكرك كل ما رح اقراه


----------



## saedaboomer (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي في الله
جزاك الله عنا كل خير00
فهذة المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة 00000 اكاد اجزم انها لاينقصها شيء سوي المسميات التجارية الي جانب المسميات العلمية لتكتمل الفائدة
وارجو ان تتم اضافة الاسم التجاري الي جانب الاسم العلمي للعنصر في الموضوعات الجديدة
ولك منا خالص الامتنان والتقدير علي هذا النهر الغزير من العلم والمعرفة
 اخوكم في الله 
 saed abo omer


----------



## محمود+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## rami_rg (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ياسر44 (25 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اخوتى فى الله استخدمت طريقه الباشمهندس ووجدتها جيدة لاكن التكلفه مرتفعه ووجدت بعض الحلول لعمليه التجفيف و السعر


----------



## جمعة إمام (29 يناير 2012)

إلي إخواني جميعا لي سؤال هل هناك بديل لكبريتات الصوديوم لأنن وجهتني مشكلة عندما قمت بإستخدامها في طريقة تصنيع المسحوق


----------



## جمعة إمام (29 يناير 2012)

إخواني هل هناك فكرة لعمل مجفف بثمن قليل


----------



## جمعة إمام (29 يناير 2012)

هناك من يقوم بعمل مسحوق بالسلفنك والصودا الاش ثما يقوم بوضع أي نوع من أنواع المساحيق المعروفة بالسوق فهل هذه الطريقة صحيحة


----------



## محمد رجب عثمان (19 فبراير 2012)

أخى جزاك الله كل الخير والسعاده والسرور


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
المهندس- المهدي بكر كثر الله من أمثالك على زكاة علمك المفيد لنا حتما وننتظر المزيد وأن يحفظك ربي.


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو حوران (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير بش مهندس


----------



## hussin asmy (27 يناير 2013)

اللهم بارك فيك وان يجعل ذلك في ميزان الحسنات ان شاء الله


----------



## hussin asmy (27 يناير 2013)

اللهم بارك فيك وان يجعل ذلك في ميزان الحسنات ان شاء الله


----------



## متطفل ع الكيمياء (3 فبراير 2013)

أستاذي الكريم مشكور ع هالموضوع 
عندي سؤال ؟
إضافة ملح الطعام لمسحوق الغسيل هل له فائدة ام انه يعتبر نوع من انواع الغش


----------



## المعتصم بالله 1 (3 فبراير 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومجود مبارك لك مني خالص الشكر دمت بخير


----------



## رايان المحبة (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير بس ياريت تتوسع لنا بالشرح مع خالص الشكر


----------



## وائل عزازي (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مايو 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548
التراس كميائي دعوه لتبادل الفائده


----------



## winges (8 يونيو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً ... ولعل المانع خير بإذن الله في عدم رد حضرتك على أسئلة الزملاء 
مع أطيب تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## Amer2012 (10 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على هذا الموضوع...​


----------



## fsherman (18 يونيو 2013)

شكرا أستاذنا العزيز المهدى بكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جابي9 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

ماهو كبريتات الصوديوم


----------



## fsherman (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس المهدى بكر ونرجو إستكمال الموضوع ...................للرفع


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## gamal-ibrahim (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بعلمك


----------



## fsherman (17 نوفمبر 2013)

من يعرف من أين أحصل على مجفف صغير لمساحيق الغسيل


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخ الفاضل الباشمهندس / المهدي ... السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بؤكاته . الف شكر لسيادتكم علي هذا الشرح و لو سمحت لي بسؤال هل اذا اردت في المنزل ان احول المسحوق العادي الي اتوماتيك اضع علي كل 10كيلو مسحوق 25جرام مانع رغوه ؟ و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ألف شكر لك م/ المهدى بكر ...تم تجربة التركيبة والنتيجة رائعة ..مع تخفيف كمية كلوريد الصوديوم يعطى رغوة عالية واللزوجة ما زلت جيدة ...جزالك الله كل خير افدتنا كثيرا


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدااااااااااااا


----------



## عبير لبنان (7 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم موضوع رائع بس لاحظت الاخ مهدي لا يجاوب الاخوة ربما لكثرة انشغاله ويعطيه الف عافيه وانا عندي سؤال مادة السيلوفات نضعها بالمسحوق ولكن المشكله انها ثقيله الوزن كيف ممكن نجعلها خفيفه وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 يونيو 2014)

ربة منزل تسأل - عندى حساسيه من المساحيق - ماذا افعل - واخرى تقول - اضطر للشطف مرتين حتى اتخلص من بوافى المساحيق بالملابس - وصانع يصرخ امكانياتى لاتساعدنى بأن يكون المسحوق خفيف وهش مما يضعفنى كمنافسه-وآخر يتضايق من تكتل المسحوق - وهناك من يقلق من عدم الزوبان - وكثرت مشاكل مساحيق التنظيف وكمنتج مع بافى المنتجين انتجت منظف الملابس السائل (جل) منذ عشرة سنوات وتطورت الامور جدا بعد ان كنا نفتخر بأن لتر المنظف يعمل 8 غسلات - اوجدت الالترا الذى يعمل 40 غسله - تصورا - 40 غسله ووفرنا فى التعبئه والشحن - بل واصبح المنظف السائل ليس فقط للغسالات العاديه والاتوماتيك والابيض والالوان - بل تدخلنا بانتاج منظفات سائله لكل الالوان القاتمه والعبايات والملابس السوداء - ومع كل هذا التطور الصاروخى ارى من يشدنى الى الخلف ويطلب منى تركيبه مسحوق منظف - او يطلب شراء التركيبه او يسأل عن مشكله فى حدود المساحيق فقط - من انتج واستخدم المنظفات السائله للملابس لا يمكن ان يفكر فى انتاج ولا استخدام المساحيق - جرب الخروج من هذه الدائره الضيقه - لعالم من التطور - انتاجا واستعمالا.
وللعلم بعد ان قرأت 19 صفحه - عندى رد وملاحظات لكل ما اثير من مشاكل ولكنى آثرت عدم الادلاء بها ووجدت ان الانتقال لعالم الحداثه الرحب - الواسع
هو الحل.


----------



## عبير لبنان (8 يونيو 2014)

اخي محمدو شو تقصد من كلامك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 يونيو 2014)

قارئ هذا الموضوع اما مستهلك اومنتج - لو مستهلك انصحه بترك عالم المساحيق واستبداله بالمنظفات السائله (جل) للملابس - ستختفى مشاكله مع معاناته من حساسية المنظفات وستختفى حساسية الاطفال ومن لديهم جلد حساس من مشاكل المساحيق- ولن يضطر للشطف مرتين حتى يتخلص مما علق بالملابس من مساحيق - ولن يضطر لغسل الدرج بين الحين واللآخر- وسيتمتع بعالم من التنوع من المنظفات والامكانيات .
اما لو كان منتج فلديك فرصه باضافة انتاج المنظفات السائبه الى نشاطك بامكانيات بسيطه - لاتقارن بامكانيات انتاج المساحيق - وسيحصل على انتاج عالى الجوده دون ان تكون الامكانيات عائق مثل انتاج المساحيق - فقط حصولك على التركيبه والتجارب بأقل كميات ثم اجادة التصنيع - وسيتيح لك عالم من التنوع لكل انواع الملابس وكل انواع الغسيل يدوى واتوماتيك - ابيض والوان - اسود - واصواف وحراير - عالم متسع- وسيوفر لك فى مجال التعبئه والتوزيع - عن عالم المساحيق حيث ضخامة الحجم الى عالم المنظقات السائله- حيث التوفير فى التعبئه والنقل وسهولة التداول .
فى النهايه نقله حضاريه للمستهلك والمنتج - من عالم المساحيق الى عالم المنظفات السائله.


----------



## عبير لبنان (11 يونيو 2014)

طيب ممكن تتفضل علينا بعلمك لنستفيد من صناعة المنظفات السائله 
فضلا لا امرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 يونيو 2014)

اذا كنت مستهلك اسأل وسأجيبك عن كل طرق الغسيل السليمه والخطوات المضبوطه لتحصل على غسيل فى افضل حالاته - ولكن ليس على شكل محاضرات ثقيله بل على شكل مشاكل حقيقيه تقابل المستهلك ونرد عليها.اعنى فى النهايه سيبدأ المستهلك بالسؤال ونرد عليه.
اذاكنت منتج للمساحيق - اضف انتاج السوائل الى نشاطك- وان كنت بادئ ابدأ بالمنظفات السائله - وفى كل الحالات اشرح لى تفاصيل ما تفكر فيه- وسأساعدك بالافكار والاقتراحات -أعنى فى النهايه سيبدأ المنتج أو من يريد ان يدخل دائرة الانتاج فى توجيه السؤال ونرد عليه.


----------



## zizoamr36 (12 يونيو 2014)

سلمت يداك


----------



## عبير لبنان (13 يونيو 2014)

حياك الله اخونا محمود
انا اسمي عبير وحابة ابداء تصنيع المنظفات السائله (كمشروع صغير) واحب ان اتعلم كيفية تصنيع مسحوق الغسيل مثل البرسيل مثلا يطريقه سهله سائل او بودره لا فرق ممكن تشرح لنا فضلا لا امرا وانا بانتظار ردك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 يونيو 2014)

فى برامج التدريب عن بعد كنا ننصح بهذه التركيبه - منظف ملابس مسحوق - فى حدود 1كجم يعطى 8 غسلات - فهى سهلة الوصف بها كل الاساسيات - اقتصاديه آمنه على الغساله - لا تحتاج معمل للقياس والجوده - فى النهايه تركيبه منزليه - اذا احببت استخدامها بالرغوه - يدوى او غساله يدوى - استخدمها كما هى - وان اردت استخدامها بالغساله اوتوملتيك - اضف اليها 8 جم انتى فوم.وتصلح بدايه دخول عالم تصنيع المنظفات الواسع - حتى ان بعضهم اكتفى بهذه التركيبه واضافها الى نشاط بيعه.استخدم العجانه المنزليه - ووعاء يخصك - للحفاظ على السلام الاجتماعى - فى بداية الخلط - سرعة خلط متوسطه وبعد اضافة كل الاضافات - خلط سريع.
850 جم ميتا سليكات +70 جم صودا آش +25 جم np9 + سالفونيك 10 جم +cmc 10 حم + مظهر ضوئى5جم
ضع العطر المركز فى اتوميزر ورش قبل التعبئه - جرب - فى انتظار الرد- تجاربكم ونشرها تفيد الآخرين - لا تحرموهم من نتائج التجارب والتفاعل - على الاقل نصوب الاخطاء .


----------



## عبير لبنان (18 يونيو 2014)

سلمت يداك نجربها ان شاءلله 
وسؤال مادة السيلوفات هي ماده ثقيله كيف ممكن تخفيف ثقلها (اتصور هذه الماده هي لتخفيف تكلفة المسحوق) واذا امكن تساعدنا بالانزيمات مثلا ماده اسمها ستوب ندر اتصور ممكن تعطينا الكميه المطلوبه للكيلو الواحد وشكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 يونيو 2014)

السيلوفات - ​لا أعرف معناها - او مقابلها- رجاء ذكرها بالانجليزيه- اما الانزيم - يطول شرحه - لكن ليست كل تركيبه يصلح اضافة الانزيم لها- الانزيم حتى يؤتى ثماره محتاج تركيبه تخصه واضافات تفعله. وحتى نتجنب اختلاف اللهجات - لنتفق على استخدام العربيه لا اللهجه الدارجه والاسم الكيماوى .


----------



## السيد يمنى (29 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خيرك وزادك بسطة فى العلم اخى الكريم اين تباع الكيماويات المستخدمة وهل الاسماء التى زكرتها هى نفس الاسماء المتداولة فى سوق الكيماويات والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 يوليو 2014)

قد يكون ذكر بلدك يفيد فى النقاش - - عموما اسماء الكيماويات التى ذكرتها - اسماء متفق عليها - وبائع الكيماويات المتخصص يعرفها ويعرف المقابل الدارج لها حسب البلد - وان ظهر الخلاف - اطلب data sheet التى تخص الماده (ورقه بها كل المواصفات والاسم الكيميائى - ...الخ)
اجعل التجربه فى حدود اكجم - وانتبه هى تجارب منزليه وهواه وبداية دخولك عالم المنظفات بامكانيات بسيطه - وسيكون المسحوق النهائى غير هاش ( غير خفيف) - وهذه صفات لا تؤثر على التنظيف وهو غرض المسحوق - وسأتابع معك تجاربك ان احببت - وتستطيع متابعة ما اكتبه فى مقالة -بين اهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه - الصناعات الخفيفه ستجد فيها الكثير مما يهمك فى عالم المنظفات - اسمع تعليقاتك واتابعك من خلالها لأنى اقرأها كل يوم وبالتالى لا اتاخر عليك فى الرد .


----------



## 83moris (29 يوليو 2014)

مشكور يا باشمهندس
كنت عايز اسأل عن الميتا سليكات ها هي السليكات العادية المعروفة باسم الصوديوم سليكات ام نوع اخر
فية كمان فشارع الجيش سليكات بودر اية الفرق بين هم؟
شكرااا


----------



## 83moris (29 يوليو 2014)

كمان كدة المنتج الهائي مسحوق مش سائل جل ولا انا فاهم غلط؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يوليو 2014)

اوضحت بالتركيبه فى اول عنوانها انها تركيبة مسحوق منظف ملابس - وصوديوم سليكات هى ميتا سليكات ( مسحوق) - واكدت انه فى مظهرة لن يكون هاش مثل التركيبات التجاريه.


----------



## 83moris (1 أغسطس 2014)

قمت بعمل تجربة ولكن بدون صودا اش(لعدم توفرها حينها)
الملاحظات:
رغوة ونظافة مقبولة ولكن الغسيل كان (مكمكم شوية) 
استخدمت رائحة كمفورت المستخدمة فالداوني


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 أغسطس 2014)

الصودا آش مهمه - هذه التركيبه (قلويه) - والصودا آش - تزيد القلويه - كما انها تيسر اجراء عملية الغسيل - بتنعيمها للمياه .


----------



## مبتدئ في الكيميا (6 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور واللهي يا باش مهندس انا سامر من سورياا وفي امسس الحاجه للعمل انا بشتغل مساحيق غسيل بس تنظيفها مش بيعجبني 2 انا بتعبب كتير في مرحلت خلط السلفونيك مع السودا اش ومرحلت الغربله ارجوك عايز فكره تصنيع الات بسيطه اليه اواو نصف الايه ياريت ما تتجاهلني لانو انانا باكل عيش من الشغلانه دي عايز غربله نصف الايه او الايه بسيطه مستني ردك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 أغسطس 2014)

فى سوريا مشهوره بتصنيع المعدات وتبسيطها - لو استطعت زيارة مصنع زميل فى مجال المنظفات - ليدلك عن مصنعى المعدات وترى تشغيلها بنفسك وجدواها من عدم جدواها بدلا من الشراء دون جدوى - وعموما اى سوائل مع المساحيق - حاول تضيفها عن طريق الرش اثناء الخلط منعا للكلكعه ( التعجن)
اما عدم التنظيف الجيد - نحتاج ذكر التركيبه بالمقادير وطريقة خطوات التصنيع لنعرف المشكله ويكون اقتراحنا اقرب للصواب - اما لوكانت التركيبه مهنيه (من اسرار العمل ) راسلنى على الخاص- ومستعد لمتابعتك - ان احببت.


----------



## مبتدئ في الكيميا (9 أغسطس 2014)

سؤال . كبريتات الصوديوم هيا نفسها سلفات الصوديون؟


----------



## مبتدئ في الكيميا (9 أغسطس 2014)

اصدي الصوديوم 
وبخصوص التركيبه كيف بدي ضيف كربونات الصوديوم منغير ما اطفيها بلماء والسلفونيك يمكن تتكتل بدرج الغسالهاله وتأزيها صح؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 أغسطس 2014)

جرب التركيبه واحكم عليها بعد تجربة الغسيل - ومقدما لن تكون بهشاشة المسحوق التجارى (فى الشكل )لاختلاف طرق التصنيع - جرب الأداء.


----------



## emad135 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr_ahmed 

 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الى كل اخوانى الاعزاء
الى كل من يرمى الناس بما ما ليس فيهم الى كل من يتهم الافاضل بعدم المصدقيه الى كل من يتهم الشرفاء النبلاء....
اخوانى واحبائى فى الله فى اخر الردود على الاخ الكريم الذى نسال الله ان يزيد فى عمره وعلمه وان يجعل كل ما يقول ويعمل وينشر من علم له عند الله كعلم ينتفع به الى يوم القيامه جاء رد يتهم الاخ بعدم المصدقيه والتحريف ....! فهل من قال ذلك جاء بما هو ينفع او يفيد او صحح خطاء وقع فيه الاخ ام هو رمى للناس بالباطل...........1
ولنسال انفسنا سؤال هل هذا الاخ الفاضل ملزم او مكلف بوضع هذه التفاصيل عن شغل من الفترض ان تكون السريه هى عنوان له بل ان فى هذا المجال من يبيع الفكره المبسط التى تعود بالربح ولكن كما قلنا هو اخ جواد فلا ينبغى لاحد كانا من كان ان يرميه بالباطل او عدم المصدقيه بل هو يلمس الواقع العملى جيدا ويعلم ان تكلفه ما تفكرفيه انت يا من ترميه بعدم المصدقيه قد تكون تعجيز لبعض الاخوه لهذا لمح الى ان ذلك شىء بسيط عن هذه الصناعه العملاقه
واخير اشكر الاخ الخلوق على ما قدم واسال الله العلى القدير ان يزيده علما ويبارك له ويكثر من امثاله
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## tuazel (28 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم : ماهي تركيبة المسحوق العادي التجاري بحيث تكون المكونات جميعها صلبة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 أكتوبر 2014)

المشاركه رقم 190 بها الرد
والسلفونيك يوجد ايضا على شكل مسحوق 
وnp9
لن يؤثر على مظهر التركيبه كمسحوق


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (25 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا :28:


----------



## احمد ربيع (13 فبراير 2015)

فعلا موضوع شيق


----------



## Salimmelle75 (15 مارس 2015)

*سائل تنظيف الثياب*

السلام عليكم يرجى مساعدتي بنسب سائل تنظيف الثياب واسمائهم التجاريه ولكم الشكر


----------



## Salimmelle75 (15 مارس 2015)

ماهو الاسم التجاري للسيمسول


----------



## elkemia (18 مارس 2015)

دية صفحة المهندس المهدىبكر على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A...1797970?ref=hl


----------



## BDDLLH (22 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير
ونفعك للمسلمين واعطاك بكل معلومه حسنه


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------

